# Some vipers.....



## Rick_Albig (Aug 29, 2007)

Spent a day down at Canterbury Exotics yesterday getting some handling experience with some HOT's. Christopher is a great guy, with a fantastic shop and some stunning animals! I had a fantastic day, thanks again mate!

Here are a few pics.

Crotalus atrox














































Cerastes cerastes (I think? I'm sure i will be corrected if i am wrong







)



















Vipera ammodytes




























Rick


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice, didnt fancy a handle of the mamba then :lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

your not wrong about the latin


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Love that 'bino atrox, 
And I'm loving them cerastes!!!!!!, do you keep them under UV ?


----------



## Rick_Albig (Aug 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> very nice, didnt fancy a handle of the mamba then :lol2:


Hahaha, well......... Not really, there was somthing just too menacing about the way he stared me down, pure evil :devil:


















Cheers Declan :lol2:

Rick


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful.....very beautiful. i have to say i love these snakes but i dont think i would run out and get a DWA to keep them :lol2:
did i read somebody mentioning a mamba? i think they are really impressive snakes.
omg i just saw the mamba pics...........WOW!!!!!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats certainly a nice one


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

great looking snakes


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Chris is a great guy and has some amazing animals and allways has good stock in


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

The first one is a beauty but i too would not have the guts to handle them!:blush:


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one mate, rather you than me I think!


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Great pics and very nice snakes...but rather you than me, your a brave person.


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

right down the road from where i live i'd recomend anyone to the place very helpfull and great stock.


----------

